# Corid Dosage?



## TeyluFarm

Ive been looking through old posts and have only managed to confuse myself. I have Corid 9.6% Oral Solution. I believe it it undiluted. What is the dosage for it?

Sent from my LG-K373 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats

_Mixing undiluted Corid liquid:
Mix 6 tablespoons corid to 16 oz water.... 
Or the Pre mixed- Shake well before use.
solution give as follows
then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
treat individually for 5 days

20% Powdered mixture: 3 ounces(10.5 tblspns) to 1 quart water
Mix solution well. Shake well before use.
then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
and so on
treat individually for 5 days_


----------



## TeyluFarm

Thanks!!

Sent from my LG-K373 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm

I forgot, can this be used as a preventative, if so is it still 5 days of doses? Or is that just for treatment?


----------



## TeyluFarm

How long is the dilution good for?

Sent from my LG-K373 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> I forgot, can this be used as a preventative, if so is it still 5 days of doses? Or is that just for treatment?


 Yes, it can, it is still a 5 day course no matter if it is an active case or not.


----------



## toth boer goats

TeyluFarm said:


> How long is the dilution good for?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K373 using Goat Forum mobile app


 You know, I have had it in the refrigerator for months at times and it still works just the same even for active cases. So keeping it refrigerated seems to keep shelf life longer.


----------



## friesian49

Would a mason jar work for storage?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes, I would think it would be OK.
As long as it is really clean and sanitized prior to first use.


----------



## friesian49

I was reading the label last night and it said it can be added to drinking water - would that be safe for the girls? Or is it best to give it to them via syringe? 

The vet comes Tuesday (finally!) and she told me to give them this, but not any details. And of course first time using this product. I cannot wait till all the newness is over and I've had the girls for so long that I have used and have everything (or nearly) they need!

Kelly


----------



## ksalvagno

If you have a coccidia problem, you need to drench each goat individually. That is the only way to be guaranteed that they get the correct dosage.


----------



## toth boer goats

I always suggest giving it orally to each goat daily for 5 days, 1 x a day. \
This insures they all are dosed properly.
If you add it to their drinking water, not all will drink proper amounts to achieve the same effect.


----------



## friesian49

Got it, thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats

You bet.


----------



## TSR

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, it can, it is still a 5 day course no matter if it is an active case or not.


My vet said to give it daily for 21 days, is he wrong?


----------



## ksalvagno

That 21 day preventative course leads to more resistance. The 21 day course is meant to be put in their drinking water and you hope they drink enough to get proper dosage. Just do the regular 5 day course using the proper dosage for the 5 day course.


----------



## toth boer goats

The vet is wrong.
For a prevention though, it is every 21 days for 5 days.


----------

